# Wheeling, WV - Salt Dogg TGS03 for sale



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Nearly new, Salt Dogg TGS03 spreader. Bought new in December of 2017. Probably has less then 5,000 lbs of salt through it. No rust anywhere in unit. Includes all wiring and two controllers. Upgraded to a vbox last week. Paid $1749.00. Selling for $1,250.00.


----------

